# Quilted Cutting Board



## Pop_pop1 (Sep 10, 2004)

Well here you go guys, my first post of something I've made. This is a special cutting board I made as a gift for a family member. I am normally a very modest guy and don't show off things I've made, but I thought I'd share this one with you. It is made out of 1 1/4" Quilted Maple and Figured Cherry. The handles laminated to match the board and are pinned on with brass pins. It has a hand rubbed food safe oil finish. Not a real complicated project, but the grain made it challenging. Thanks, Chuck


----------



## NewMontanaWorkshop (Sep 10, 2004)

Now that's just plain fantastic!


----------



## rh111 (Mar 24, 2005)

That is beautiful....


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Wow pop_pop1 that is really sweet....


----------



## Visteonguy (Aug 6, 2005)

Geesch,,, Pop Pop.... if you stare at that for a while, I think it would put you in a trance,,,, That is one nice peice of wood, beautiful work,, Pop Pop


----------



## Pop_pop1 (Sep 10, 2004)

Thanks everyone. I knew you guys would appreciate a nice looking piece of wood and wanted to share it with you. BTW my router table fence toggle clamp hold downs worked fine. The fence didn't creap at all. Thanks again.......Chuck


----------



## GoonMan (Mar 22, 2005)

WOW Chuck that is one fantastic looking piece of work. Great Job sir.  

Thanks for sharing. Please share more of your work.


----------



## Pop_pop1 (Sep 10, 2004)

Thanks Randy for the kind words. I'll see what I can do about posting more pictures as the projects get completed.....Chuck


----------



## dusty56 (Jan 1, 2006)

This is Fantastic !!! Mother Nature made it and you turned it into an heirloom !!! the curly maple was fantastic by itself but I like the cherry accents together with the maple ! NICE JOB


----------



## fishmonger (Nov 8, 2011)

what kind of glue do you use to fasten the brass to the wood?


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

That's a beautiful and functional piece you've made there Chuck. I know your family member that received this will be very pleased with it - and the others may be jealous!
If it were in my kitchen, though; it would never get carved on! Too nice... *OPG3*


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

That is very well done, I would hope no one would really cut anything on such a piece of art as that wood is, seems once in a while we come across such pieces here is one I have and have no idea what I shall do with it. For now it hangs on the wall between the living room and dinning room.

In the last photo the one on the right has since been finished it may become a bench or coffee table.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Jerry, this would make a very cool wall clock.


----------



## crash_landing (Mar 29, 2010)

Absolutely beautiful...great job

crash


----------

